# I NEED SERIOUS HELP HERE!



## marian (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi

I'm very new to this whole thing!!

Since I was in college, I started having these "out of body" experiences that have been described on this site many times. I started getting dizzy and confused. I went to see my doctor, who told me it was anxiety because I was worried about exams and such.

Then I went through some horrible times and just when I thought things were better, I started getting horrific headaches and then these out of body experiences came back and one day I fained.

I went to my doctor who referred me a neurologist. She told me it might be dp. She said it wasn't safe for me to drive and was sending a fax to the ministry temporarily suspending my licence. I am very concered about this.

I'm wondering, does anyone know or has anyone out there been through the same thing. Once you go on meds, will they reinstate your licence?

The doctor is running more tests in the meantime.

What causes this disease?

Can anyone please help me out. I have no where to turn and I am so desperate to get some answers.

Although I love my husband and family, they just don't understand what I'm going through.

Thank God for this blessed website!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

HI Marian. Welcome.

First of all, relax. Nothing more bad than will happen to you. Your family doesnt understand you because you dont know what apple pine tastes like if you never tried it.

If my doctors knew how I feel they would make sure my license be taken away for a long time, although I tried to tell them. You know if you can't drive then don't. Once you feel better you will get your license back even if you keep taking your meds.

What causes this disease, most often it is anxiety.

Your prognosis vary, you may get cured within weeks or months, or it may take years or never.

If you get the right treatment you will probably be as new very soon 

Good luck and remember TRY TO MINIMIZE YOUR FEARS, THATS THE KEY.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

If you start on meds it will delay you getting your licence back - that's how it works in the UK anyhow - until you can demonstrate a period of stability. If you are bipolar or schizophrenic for eg the Vehicle Licencing Agency recommend a period of 3 months to prove you are stable. There must a US Ministry website that gives clear guidelines like the uk's http://www.dvla.gov.uk


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

It sounds like you fainted out of complete fear if I am not mistaken.

Aside from the fainting which would make it hazardous to drive - I am confused as to why you have to have your liscence taken away?

I suffered SEVERE DP for a couple years, and drove throughout it - it doesn't impair your ability to drive (well, in fairness it impairs you ability to do ANYTHING to a certain extent - but it doesnt make you a dangerous driver).

If you are still fainting, then I can see why your liscence has been suspended - but otherwise, if you want it back, I am sure you could get it back. No reason for it to have been suspended - sounds like a mistake on your doctors part.

Good luck feeling better - this thing can be hell, but there are ways out of it.


----------



## DannyD (Sep 14, 2006)

dont just go on meds please. just tell them whatever they want to hear so you can get your license back. its easy enough to fake, just think of the words that would sound right and say them.

besides that, find a good therapist not a doctor. someone you can talk to and someone who wants to know you not diagnose and treat and get money from you.

other than that, try and just stay focused on your tasks and dont think too much about yourself. if you get caught up in panick and stuff just try and be like well okay nothin i can do about it cept sit down and chill out for a few mins. so keep doing what you do, and find someone to talk with.


----------



## Colorado Dave (Nov 29, 2006)

My DP has never affected my ability to do things involving the cognitive mind (driving, speaking, learning etc...) so I can't commiserate with you on that issue. Assuming you fainted from something other than the sheer terror from what you were feeling, I'd say it's likely you have something more than depersonalization, wouldntt others here agree?


----------

